# How fast do CRS and RCS grow naturally just eating algae in the tank?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Say from a shrimplet. Can I get say 

xx = 1 week
xx = 2 weeks
xx = 4 weeks
xx = 3 months

So I know the spaced out growth estimate. Thanks.

I can't wait to start my own CRS tank and watch some new shrimplets come out.


----------

